# Memorabilia swap pics



## schwinnguyinohio (Mar 20, 2021)

Few pics from this morning


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Mar 20, 2021)

Few more sorry about quality


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Mar 20, 2021)

Thank you for those very through. The chopper with the drag forks in the first few pics would have emptied the coffers.


----------



## HEMI426 (Mar 20, 2021)

Thanks for the pic's, makes me wish I had made the trip.


----------



## bicyclebuff (Mar 20, 2021)

Great pics great bikes, thanks


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 20, 2021)

Digg'n that original paint Mercury Pacemaker. Thanks for the pics. V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish (Mar 20, 2021)

Thanks for the pictures!!!


----------



## 1817cent (Mar 20, 2021)

Great pictures!  Thanks for posting. Some nice bikes and parts there..


----------



## 66TigerCat (Mar 20, 2021)

Anyone know who the vendor is with the pins and medals ?


----------



## mfhemi1969 (Mar 20, 2021)

Great pictures Ron!  Looks like a pretty good turn out... I appreciate you taking time out to post the photos! Thanks dude !


----------



## jungleterry (Mar 20, 2021)

Did the mercury pace maker sell ???


----------



## John Gailey (Mar 20, 2021)

A few more for your viewing pleasure.


----------



## OZ1972 (Mar 21, 2021)

Wish I could have been there , cool pictures thanks Ron !!!!!!!!


----------



## MEW1359 (Mar 21, 2021)

WOW!!!!!! Dayton Bike Mike stuck here in Florida still. Judging from the "pitchers" I would have went crazy at this event spending money.........so many bikes and parts I need and would have bought. Bummer! When and where is the next one??


----------



## stezell (Mar 21, 2021)

Thanks for all of the pictures guys. @schwinnguyinohio did you get to ask Tim Fox about the Fairborn show yesterday? 

Sean


----------



## bentwoody66 (Mar 22, 2021)

Sean, as soon as the schedule is finalized they will be happening.


----------



## SoBayRon (Mar 22, 2021)

Nice to see all these pics. Thanks


----------



## Jon Olson (Mar 25, 2021)

The “Bicycle” hobby is alive! Thanks go out to all that showed their collections. Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## Upchuck79 (Mar 28, 2021)

Thanks for the pictures - great to see all of the collectors showing their bikes and looking forward to attending the next one.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Feb 14, 2022)

Has anyone heard if this show will be taking place this year


----------



## JOEL (Feb 14, 2022)

Which swap meet is this?


----------



## Flat Tire (Feb 14, 2022)

New Bremen, Ohio


----------



## koolbikes (Feb 14, 2022)

schwinnguyinohio said:


> Has anyone heard if this show will be taking place this year



I recently sent them an email with no response. Here is a flyer from 2021 with contacts, I did not try to call. Really good show & swap plus the Bicycle Museum of America.








						Memorabilia & Swap Meet in Ohio March 20th Open to all Bicycle Enthusiasts | Swap Meets, Events, Rides
					






					thecabe.com


----------



## koolbikes (Feb 16, 2022)

Received an email from one of the organizer today and they were NOT planning on having this Event in 2022.
I thought that with last years great attendance and the added attraction of the Bicycle Museum of America this would become an annual event.


----------



## catfish (Feb 16, 2022)

koolbikes said:


> Received an email from one of the organizer today and they were NOT planning on having this Event in 2022.
> I thought that with last years great attendance and the added attraction of the Bicycle Museum of America this would become an annual event.



That's sad news.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Feb 16, 2022)

Yes I got a PM today stating the same , thought it had a good turnout last year also ,


----------

